# Mexican Chicke-n-Rice



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Mexican Chicken-n-Rice / Pollo y Arroz Mexicano*

Get ready for some of the most insanely rich and tasty Mexican rice you've ever had!
Today I'm showing you a classic one pot meal that'll have picky eaters coming back for second helpings.
I've a large clan so I doubled this recipe, with the added benefit of leftovers, much to my delight.

1 large frying chicken, chopped into respective parts and wet brined
2c uncooked, long grain, white rice
4 medium tomatoes
1 medium white onion, cut in half
3 cloves of garlic
3c chicken broth or stock
1/4c bacon grease or other oil
1T salt, 1/2t achiote paste or ground annato, 1/2t cumin, 2t Mexican oregano, 1 Bay leaf

Preheat oven to 450°
Melt the bacon grease in a large deep skillet or enameled dutch oven, over med-high heat brown the chicken well, remove and set aside. 
When the oven is up to temp roast the tomatoes, onion and garlic, remove and place in blender, add all seasonings except the Bay leaf, pulse a few times for a coarse blend.
In the pan you cooked the chicken in, add the rice and saute till golden.
Add the tomato puree, chicken broth and Bay leaf to the rice, stir well and taste, add salt as needed to make the flavors "POP!"
Now add in the chicken pieces and bring to a boil.
Lower heat to a simmer and cover, cook for half an hour.
Turn down heat to low, uncover and let sit for 10-15 minutes before serving.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Arroz con Pollo
muy bueno


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> Arroz con Pollo
> muy bueno


Sí, el pollo y el arroz mexicanos son sabrosos.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

My cholesterol is going up just looking at the pictures. Damn it looks good. Just add a few jalapenos! Bam!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LY-zer said:


> My cholesterol is going up just looking at the pictures. Damn it looks good. Just add a few jalapenos! Bam!


Cholesterol? Man, it's just chicken and rice with veggies, herbs and spices.
If you're a diabetic it'll raise your A1C from the white rice.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

ChileRelleno said:


> 1/4c bacon grease or other oil


That and the dark meat chicken is more then I am allowed.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LY-zer said:


> That and the dark meat chicken is more then I am allowed.


Really? What, did you have a quad bypass or something?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Nope, just bad numbers. Need to get them down to avoid meds. Dropped 28 points of total cholesterol in 7 weeks with no eggs, no dark meat, no sugar, no regular bread and no fun. Just have non processed ham, white chicken, fish, filet mignon, very lean pork like tenderloin and veggies. Snack: peanut butter with low carb pita crackers and apples or chicken salad without the egg yolk included. Maybe by the end of next year we can splurge a bit from time to time. Still need to drop another 30 points of total cholesterol to make the Doc happy. It is funny how your view changes after 50. Keep posting, I can still look at the menu!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LY-zer said:


> Nope, just bad numbers. Need to get them down to avoid meds. Dropped 28 points of total cholesterol in 7 weeks with no eggs, no dark meat, no sugar, no regular bread and no fun. Just have non processed ham, white chicken, fish, filet mignon, very lean pork like tenderloin and veggies. Snack: peanut butter with low carb pita crackers and apples or chicken salad without the egg yolk included. Maybe by the end of next year we can splurge a bit from time to time. Still need to drop another 30 points of total cholesterol to make the Doc happy. It is funny how your view changes after 50. Keep posting, I can still look at the menu!


Had a prostate exam or colonoscopy yet? 
You, "Doc, I'm gonna tell ya this, I better not feel two hands on my back."
Doc, "Just relax."


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sí, el pollo y el arroz mexicanos son sabrosos.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo
jack (spanish, jack)


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

ChileRelleno said:


> colonoscopy


Yep @ 50, passed with flying colors. Said I am good for 10 years.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You can cheat on this recipe with little effect on flavor.
Substitute a can of Rotel's Chili Fixins for the puree.

Also, this recipe can be veggied up by adding chunks of green chile, onion, bell pepper, zucchini, carrot, celery or whatever you enjoy.

The spiciness can be increased too if you like it hot.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know a spot where you can pick some palmetto berrys! Think their was a 1600 pd harvest a few days ago lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo
> jack (spanish, jack)


Yo quiero Taco Bell.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Yo quiero Taco Bell.


if i get drunk enough i would.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

si me emborracho lo suficiente lo haría
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cerveza por favor
That’s all I can speak lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Cerveza por favor
> That’s all I can speak lol


That's enough. Add mas cervesa
Jack


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> I know a spot where you can pick some palmetto berrys! Think their was a 1600 pd harvest a few days ago lol


Wrong thread? C'mon man, ya can't be that far into your cups this early... Well I suppose you could be.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Wrong thread? C'mon man, ya can't be that far into your cups this early... Well I suppose you could be.


Apparently their good for the prostate and I saw prostate mentioned above
just trying to help the guy out🍺🤣


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Man, I completely failed to connect the dots there... Denser than a palmetto thickett.


----------

